# Metformin



## amberclare (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi 
i have just picked up my metformin tablets and was just wondering if anyone can help me with a few questions or what there advice would be, i didnt get to ask the doctor these things as i juts had to pick my perscription up without seeing him. i have been told to start with 500mg once a day for a week and the twice a day, he adviced i take one in the morning when i go on to taking 2 tablets a day do i take these together or once in morning once at night etc. what experiences has other had with these tabltes too i am ready for all the side affects just glad to be finally moving on with some treatment.

thanks
Amber


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

When taking them for diabetes you usually take them spread throughout the day, with or after food. Most people end up taking them three times a day at breakfast, lunch & dinner. I assume this would be the same if taking them for PCOS? Might be worth asking the girls on the PCOS thread what their experience is.

Maz x


----------

